# Kommunikation PC <--> S7



## blackknights (15 Dezember 2009)

Hi Leutz,

mal ne Frage, welcher Zugang ist der beste zum S7 System...

Sollte für 200er und 300er Serie funktionieren..

USB Adapter, PCMCIA Karte oder gibt es noch was anderes??


----------



## asci25 (15 Dezember 2009)

Ethernet CP343 oder CP243 für 300er oder 200er


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

ich denke, es geht hier eher ums programmieren.

ein adapter, der das gesamte spektrum 200-400 abdeckt und an (fast) jedem handelsüblichen pc einfach betrieben werden kann wäre der IBH Link S7++


----------



## veritas (15 Dezember 2009)

Moin wenns günstig sein soll,
es gibt in einem grossen
Onlineauktionshaus, die PPI/MPI auf USB oder RS232
Schnittstellen für jeweils keine 30€.
Dann haste keine 60 Euronen 
alle Schnittstellen die Du brauchst.

LG


----------



## blackknights (15 Dezember 2009)

also denn IBH-Adapter habe ich schon, bin aber sehr unzufrieden damit...
da ich an meinem lapi viele vesrchiedene SPSen, kameras und displays programmiere ist eine Verbindung mit dem IBH Adapter ein chaos...

ewiges treiber installieren und einrichten eines MPI Ports...
Und der Monitorbetrieb ist so lammarschig, da bekommst erst sekunden später mit wenn sich nur ein eingang ändert...

ist der Siemens USB Adpater flotter??

oder empfehlt ihr dann die PCMCIA Karte??


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Dezember 2009)

blackknights schrieb:


> ist der Siemens USB Adpater flotter??



welchen meinst du? PC Adapter oder CP 5711?? wenn du nicht auf Siemens fixiert bist, dann schau dir doch mal den ACCON-NetLink-USB von DELTALOGIC an.

Hier die technischen Infos:


Automatische Busprofilerkennung
Volle PROFIBUS-Geschwindigkeit bis 12 MBit/s
USB 2.0 mit bis zu 480 MBit/s (Highspeed)
Erweiterte Diagnosemöglichkeiten
Unterstützt MPI, PROFIBUS und PPI
Unterstützt Slave-Parametrierung über DP-V1 (Klasse 2)
Unterstützt alle gängigen SIMATIC Engineering Tools
Aktives Anschlusskabel, deshalb keine Busbeeinflussung durch Stichleitung
Spannungsversorgung über USB
Externe 24-V-Versorgung möglich
Stecker mit PG-Buchse
Galvanisch getrennt
Einsetzbar bis 60°C
Den gibt es auch in der kleineren Version als ACCON-NetLink-USB compact. Wenn dir also der "Kasten" zu groß ist und der Adapter für den mobilen Einsatz gedacht ist, wäre das eine Alternative. Er bringt all die Vorteile des "normalen" ACCON-NetLink-USB mit, jedoch kann er nicht extern mit Spannung versorgt werden, was aber bei USB eigentlich eher nebensächlich ist.

Gruß Sven


----------



## blackknights (16 Dezember 2009)

hi danke für deine antwort

ich meinte ob der USB Adapter von Siemens besser ist, als der denn ich habe..
Habe diesen Adapter von Systeme Helmholz SSW7-USB (700-755-1VK21)
mit diesen Adapter habe ich genannten Probleme (Schnittstelle aufbauen, Trägheit bei Überwachung )

Was ist mit der PCMCIA Karte von Siemens, ist die flotter, und auch passend für Alle Siemens Produkte, also SPSen, HMIßs, Profibustauglich und und und


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (17 Dezember 2009)

Der SSW7-USB ist ein reiner MPI-Adapter, der bis zu 187,5 kbit kann. Der ACCON-NetLink-USB kann bis zu 12 MBit. 

Die CP5711 (Siemens USB Adapter) ist schneller als der SSW7-USB. Er ist vergleichbar mit unserem ACCON-NetLink-USB, allerdings auch ca. 250 € teurer. ;-)

Mit PCMCIA Karten kenne ich mich nicht aus.

EDIT: Der ACCON-NetLink-USB funktioniert auch mit allen gängingen Simatic Engineering Tools und deckt S7-200, 300, 400 ab, ist Profibustauglich und unterstützt auch Siemens HMIs.


----------



## TCP/IP (17 Dezember 2009)

blackknights schrieb:


> also denn IBH-Adapter habe ich schon, bin aber sehr unzufrieden damit...
> da ich an meinem lapi viele vesrchiedene SPSen, kameras und displays programmiere ist eine Verbindung mit dem IBH Adapter ein chaos...





Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Unterstützt alle gängigen SIMATIC Engineering Tools



Das Problem mit IBH-Adaptern, Netlinks usw. ist einfach, dass man halt doch immer wieder an Grenzen stösst. Unterstützt nicht  _alle SIMATIC Engineering Tools_ sondern_ alle   *gängigen* SIMATIC Engineering Tools_. Woher wissen die, was bei mir gängig ist?

Es hängt also immer vom Einsatzfall ab. Wenn Du als Feuerwehrmann um die Welt fliegst und jeden Tag eine andere Anlage antriffst, fährst Du sicher mit dem Siemens-CP am besten. Die 250 EUR Mehrpreis lösen sich dann recht bald in Luft auf.

Wobei die NetlinkPro von Helmholz/Deltalogic zwischenzeitlich auch eine guten Ruf haben, aber sie sind immer nur eine 99%-Lösung.

TCP


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Dezember 2009)

TCP/IP schrieb:


> Wobei die NetlinkPro von Helmholz/Deltalogic zwischenzeitlich auch eine guten Ruf haben, aber sie sind immer nur eine 99%-Lösung.


Was ist das eine Prozent?


----------



## blackknights (18 Dezember 2009)

hey leute, ich hab ne einfache frage gestellt...
aber hier nochmal meine eigentlich frage etwas vereinfacht...

Ich werde auf jedenfall ein Siemens Gerät kaufen, nur was ist besser und flotter?
USB Adapter oder PCMCIA Adapter
können beide S7-200 bis 400 und HMI´s??


----------



## blackknights (18 Dezember 2009)

Achja, kosten sind relativ egal, alles was billiger ist als ein Field Gerät ist annehmbar ;-)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Dezember 2009)

Vergleichbare Geräte sind die CP5711 (USB) und die CP5512 (PC-Card). Vom Prinzip her flotter müsste die 5512 sein (direkter 32-Bit-Bus statt seriellem USB). Diese dürfte sich aber in der Paxis nicht auswirken, hier bremst die andere Seite. Beide können von der 200er bis zur 400er alles. Beide werden von den Siemens-Tools unterstützt (wen wundert diese).
Beide sind gleich teuer: ca. 675,00 EUR Listenpreis.
Bei der 5512 ist das Risiko der Anschluss (man muss gut darauf aufpassen), die PC-Card wird bei neuen Notebooks durch Nachfolge-Bussysteme abgelöst, die 5711 ist dafür ein ordentliches Stück Hardware (= groß und unhandlich). 
Der PC-Adapter USB kann mit den Geräten nicht verglichen werden da keine aktiver Busanschluss, nur bis 1,5 MBit/s, ist halt ein PC-Adapter mit USB statt seriellem Anschluss, wird auch nicht vom USB mit Spannung versorgt und scheitert somit bei entsprechenden Profibus-Geräten.
Somit: Wenn unbedingt Siemens draufstehen muss, würde ich heute den CP5711 empfehlen. Wenn nicht, ist ja klar was jetzt kommen würde (bin ja schließlich von unseren Produkten überzeugt ;-)).
Sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## blackknights (19 Dezember 2009)

also hab deine bedenken gelesen und mir mal die Adapter von Deltalogic angesehen..
Nach dem was ich gelesen habe, scheint dr ACCON-NetLink-PRO das non plus ultra zu sein..
Funktioniert für gewönlichen MPI Anschluß an jeder S7, für alle HMI´s und Profibus bis 12Mbit..

Gibt es etwas negatives an diesem Adapter?
Wie sieht es aus mit der Einstellung, muss ich an der S7 etwas einstellen weil ich mit nem TCP/IP Adapter ankomme, oder ist es rein am Lapi einzustellen??

Mal ehrlich wozu würdest mir raten... USB oder TCP/IP??


----------



## blackknights (19 Dezember 2009)

nochmal na ne frage???

kann ich mit dem TCP/IP Adapter nur an die Steuerung ran wenn ein Bus anliegt?? 
Warum gibt es so nen Adapter net von Siemens??


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Dezember 2009)

blackknights schrieb:


> Funktioniert für gewönlichen MPI Anschluß an jeder S7, für alle HMI´s und Profibus bis 12Mbit..


Stimmt.



> Gibt es etwas negatives an diesem Adapter?


Das Auslesen der Bustopologie eines Diagnoserepeaters ist noch nicht möglich, folgt aber voraussichtlich im 1. Quartal 2010. Ist dann nur ein Treiberupdate auf dem PC.



> Wie sieht es aus mit der Einstellung, muss ich an der S7 etwas einstellen weil ich mit nem TCP/IP Adapter ankomme, oder ist es rein am Lapi einzustellen??


An der S7 ist nichts einzustellen. Geschieht alles am PC.



> Mal ehrlich wozu würdest mir raten... USB oder TCP/IP??


Das hängt davon ab, wie der Adapter eingesetzt werden soll. Wenn nur von einem PC aus darauf zugegriffen werden soll (quasi als Ersatz für einen PC-Adapter, CP551x,..), dann ist der ACCON-NetLink-USB bzw. der ACCON-NetLink-USB compact die bessere Wahl. Kein Einstellen von TCP/IP-Adressen (klar kann der ACCON-NetLink-PRO auch DHCP) etc. sondern Plug And Play. 
Wenn mehrere PCs darauf zugreifen wollen, dann ist der ACCON-NetLink-PRO die bessere Variante.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Dezember 2009)

blackknights schrieb:


> kann ich mit dem TCP/IP Adapter nur an die Steuerung ran wenn ein Bus anliegt??


Ich verstehe die Frage nicht genau. Der Adapter kann direkt (ohne andere Busteilnehmer als die SPS) an MPI, PROFIBUS oder PPI angeschlossen werden. TCP/IP-seitig genügt ein normales Straight-Kabel wenn er an einem Switch angeschlossen wird. Wird er direkt an einem PC angeschlossen, dann ist ein gekreuztes Kabel zu verwenden (dies funktioniert auch bei den heutigen Switchen mir autocrossing).



> Warum gibt es so nen Adapter net von Siemens??


Weil Siemens hier die CP 343-1 und CP 443-1 hat.


----------



## blackknights (20 Dezember 2009)

Nochmals ne Frage zu dem TCP/IP Adapter....
welche Adresse muss dort vergeben werden??
Muss ich immer, eine spezielle IP Eingeben oder kann ich eine IP aus meinem Firmennetzwerkbereich wählen..

Wie sieht beim USB Adapter aus mit Einrichten der Schnittstelle wenn der Adapter nur ab und an verwendet wird, und die USB Schnittstellen ständig für tausend verschiedene Dinge verwendet werden... ( Das Problem habe ich sehr stark mit dem Helmholz Adapter )


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Dezember 2009)

blackknights schrieb:


> Nochmals ne Frage zu dem TCP/IP Adapter....
> welche Adresse muss dort vergeben werden??
> Muss ich immer, eine spezielle IP Eingeben oder kann ich eine IP aus meinem Firmennetzwerkbereich wählen..


Die Adresse ist freu vergebbar. Es geht sogar DHCP, also Zuordnung der Adresse über einen DHCP-Server. Dazu unterstützt der Treiber auch die Verwendung von Namen und nicht nur IP-Adressen. Sinnvoll, wenn auch ein DNS-Server vorhanden ist.



> Wie sieht beim USB Adapter aus mit Einrichten der Schnittstelle wenn der Adapter nur ab und an verwendet wird, und die USB Schnittstellen ständig für tausend verschiedene Dinge verwendet werden... ( Das Problem habe ich sehr stark mit dem Helmholz Adapter )


Das ist normal. Was ist das Problem dabei?


----------



## Lebenslang (20 Dezember 2009)

TCP/IP ist m.E- immer die bessere Wahl, diese virtuellen com Ports über die sich die USB Adapter Zugang verschaffen sind fragwürdig. Beim nächsten USB > seriell Aadapter eines anderen Herstellers wird wieder ein anderer Treiber installiert und Du bekommst Probleme. Habe ich aktuell bei einer Lauer LCA200 Konfiguration und dem Siemens USB Adapter an einem Fremd PG.
An meinem PG bzw. Anlagen benutze ich seit ca. 1Jahr den Netlinkpro zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit. Einmal die Treiber installiert und nie mehr drum gekümmert. Die Geschwindigkeit beim Monitoring ist deutlich höher als über das MPI Interface des Siemens PGs.


----------



## blackknights (20 Dezember 2009)

Ein Problem an sich ist das einrichten der Schnittstelle beim USB Adapter nicht, aber nervig, wenn man schnell an die Anlage muss und was prüfen, und sich dann ne halbe stunde mit dem Einrichten der Schnittstelle rumblödeln muss... dazwischen 2 mal PC neu starten damit der sch... Adapter auch den freien USB Port erkennt...
Ich betreue 4 verschiedene Steuerungsanbieter mit Siemens jetzt 5..
Ich betreue Roboterzellen von 2 verschiedenen Herstellern
Ich betreue Kamerasysteme von Cognex jelicher Baureihe... 
Können Sie sich vorstellen was auf meinem Laptop an Programmen und Softwaren sich dummelt?? und jeder will ne Schnittstelle haben??
Darum denke ich das ich mit dem TCP/IP Adapter die beste Lösung einschlagen werde...
Hoffe Sie stimmen mir zu???


----------



## Lebenslang (20 Dezember 2009)

Ja, Finger weg von den USB Adaptern und besser über Ethernet Schnittstelle und somit dem Netlinkpro arbeiten. Ausser der Tatsache, dass er etwas unhandlich ist, habe ich keine Probleme mit diesem Adapter gehabt.


----------



## blackknights (20 Dezember 2009)

wieso unhandlich???
ist doch nur ein RJ45 Kabel und ein MPI Stecker auf der SPS Seite
oder reden wir von 2 verschiedenen??


----------



## Lebenslang (20 Dezember 2009)

Also ich rede von diesem Adapter: http://www.deltalogic.de/component/...d,62/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,32/lang,de/

wie gesagt 100% Funktion und Zuverlässigkeit, allerdings etwas sperrig.


----------



## blackknights (20 Dezember 2009)

und ich von dem http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/42/66/lang,de/

welcher ist nun besser geeignet für meine Anwendung??
oder ist der eine älter der andere neuere Technik??

Mr. Deltalogic ich bitte um Hilfe?? ;-))


----------



## Lebenslang (20 Dezember 2009)

Ich bin zwar nicht Mr.Deltalogic aber ich hörte in der Vergangenheit (vielleicht noch als diese von Hilscher kamen) von starken Hitzeproblemen mit diesen im Stecker integriertem Adapter. Daraufhin wurde bei uns der Netlinkpro angeschafft der sich auch wirklich deutlich erwärmt. Also diese gefühlte Temperatur im MPI Stecker Adapter würde mir schon Sorgen machen. 
Beim Netlinkpro in der von mir benutzetn Bauart gibts keine Probleme, und der ist ja glaub ich nur unwesentlich teurer.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Dezember 2009)

blackknights schrieb:


> und ich von dem http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/42/66/lang,de/
> 
> welcher ist nun besser geeignet für meine Anwendung??
> oder ist der eine älter der andere neuere Technik??
> ...



Wenn Ethernet, dann empfehle ich den ACCON-NetLink-PRO


----------



## blackknights (20 Dezember 2009)

Hab ich mir gedacht, also sind die bedenken von "Lebenslang" gerechtfertigt??
Naja egal, also dann denke ich doch mal das ich mich entschieden habe...

Dann wird es wohl der NET-LINK-PRO werden...
Gibts zur Zeit nen Weihnachtsrabatt oder sowas??


Danke an alle die Sich mir so zahlreich zu diesem Thema geäußert haben, danke für eure tipps und hilfestellungen..
Einen besonderen Dank an "Rainer Hönle" und "Lebenslang"

Bis zum nächsten Problem....


----------



## TCP/IP (21 Dezember 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Was ist das eine Prozent?





Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Unterstützt alle *gängigen* SIMATIC Engineering Tools


Die ungängigen.  Frage halt Deinen Kollegen, welche das sind.

Ob 1%, 5% oder 0,8%, da will ich mich jetzt nicht festlegen.

TCP


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Dezember 2009)

TCP/IP schrieb:


> Die ungängigen.  Frage halt Deinen Kollegen, welche das sind.
> 
> Ob 1%, 5% oder 0,8%, da will ich mich jetzt nicht festlegen.
> 
> TCP



Die Frage war eher, welche Deiner *Erfahrung* nach nicht funktionieren. Oder leitet sich Deine Aussage aus der vorsichtigen Angabe von Sven Rothenpieler ab? Eine Aussage wie "funktioniert mit jeder Siemens-Software" wird selbst Siemens nicht aufstellen (und wir dann erst recht nicht).


----------



## TCP/IP (22 Dezember 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> vorsichtigen Angabe von Sven Rothenpieler ab



"Vorsicht" ist ein gutes Stichwort.

*ROFL*

Wenn ihr als Händler schon vorsichtig sein müsst, dann wir als Anwender doppelt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Dezember 2009)

TCP/IP schrieb:


> "Vorsicht" ist ein gutes Stichwort.
> 
> *ROFL*
> 
> Wenn ihr als Händler schon vorsichtig sein müsst, dann wir als Anwender doppelt.


Wie geschrieben, eine Absolutausgabe "geht mit allem" gibt es nicht einmal von Siemens. Und ich kann nur zu den Paketen etwas sagen, mit denen ich auch unseren Treiber getestet habe (soviel zum Thema "Händler"). Und da gibt es neben den gängigen Tools noch einige Softwarepakete, bei denen ich einfach die notwendige Testhardware nicht habe. Aber was ich sagen kann ist, dass mir kein Paket bekannt ist, das Probleme macht. 
Im Klartext bedeutet Deine Aussage also, dass Dir keine Software bekannt ist, die nicht funktioniert. Die ganze Diskussion wegen der Formulierung "gängig". Prima.


----------



## Kleissler (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo

ich besitze seit mehren Jahren eine CP5512 32bit PCMCIA Karte (6GK1551-2AA00) und bin voll zufrieden mit dem Teil. Hatte noch nie Probleme egal an welcer CPU und HMI.
Volle Geschwindigkeit möglich die gesamte Diagnosemöglichkeiten funktionieren sehr gut.
Mit 526,50€ Liste nur etwas teuer und steht momentan so viel ich weis nicht als Typ III zur verfügung. Die Typ I+II Schnittstellen sind fast nicht mehr zu bekommen.
Den USB Adapter habe ich auch den nehm ich jedoch nur wenn der PCMCIA gerade im falschen Notebook steckt. 
S7-200 mach ich nicht und die 1200 Serie hat ja Ethernet.

Kann ich empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## mh-werner (13 Januar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Was ist das eine Prozent?


Wie sieht es mit Fieldcare aus? Das gibt es bei Endress&Hauser für Messtechnik mit Profibus geschenkt und tötet erstmal den Siemens-CP5x1x-Treiber ab und installiert dafür ohne Warnung einen 30-Tage-Shareware-Treiber. Wenn man wieder an die SPS ran will, muss man erstmal lernen, wie man den Siemens-Treiber wieder scharf kriegt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2010)

Fieldcare habe ich noch nicht getestet. Aber bei E+H ist die CP5512 auch nicht auf der Freigabeliste. Was ist das für ein Treiber? Von wem ist der? Verwendet der die 5512?
Ansonsten habe ich ja im anderen Thread bereits geschrieben: Testen und wenn es damit nicht funktioniert oder wir es nicht hinbekommen, dann zurückgeben.


----------



## mh-werner (13 Januar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich ja im anderen Thread bereits geschrieben: Testen und wenn es damit nicht funktioniert oder wir es nicht hinbekommen, dann zurückgeben.


 hab ich auch gelesen und von einanderen User auch den freundlichen Hinweis, doch hier nach diesem Thema zu schauen.

Fieldcare kann verschiedene Schnittstellen und Treiber verwenden, mit dem 5512 hab ich da auch noch keine Erfahrung. Ich hab aber noch so eine Art "Riesenlaptop", also einen Portable mit ATX-Board und -Gehäuse, darin steckt ein CP5611 als PCI-Karte. Damit ist es mir wie beschrieben ergangen.
Als erstmal nicht mehr ging, was früher funktionierte, also der Siemens-Treiber, hab ich natürlich den Kram als erstes den Kram wieder runtergeputzt und siehe da, der Treiber war immer noch gesperrt. Dafür war das kleine Tool zum Umstellen des Treibers, was mir dann Stunden später empfohlen wurde, aber mit weg.

Im Handbuch steht auch beschrieben, dass das Programm (ich glaube, für alle Siemens CP5x1x) den origalen Treiber abschaltet und den mitgelieferten Shareware-Demo-Treiber aktiviert. Siemens-Software kann dann nicht mehr auf den CP zugreifen. Es gibt ein kleines Werkzeug mit dem man dann wieder umschalten kann. Auf der Baustelle hat man aber nicht immer soviel Zeit, das alles zu suchen ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2010)

mh-werner schrieb:


> Im Handbuch steht auch beschrieben, dass das Programm (ich glaube, für alle Siemens CP5x1x) den origalen Treiber abschaltet und den mitgelieferten Shareware-Demo-Treiber aktiviert. Siemens-Software kann dann nicht mehr auf den CP zugreifen. Es gibt ein kleines Werkzeug mit dem man dann wieder umschalten kann. Auf der Baustelle hat man aber nicht immer soviel Zeit, das alles zu suchen ...



Wer bietet so etwas an? Ein Link würde mich freuen ;-)


----------



## mh-werner (13 Januar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wer bietet so etwas an? Ein Link würde mich freuen ;-)


Was? Der Fremdtreiber (mit 30-Tage-Demo-Lizenz) ist bei Fieldcare dabei und auch das Tool zum umschalten. FieldCare gibts bei E&H als Download. Hab ich die Frage richtig verstanden?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2010)

mh-werner schrieb:


> Was? Der Fremdtreiber (mit 30-Tage-Demo-Lizenz) ist bei Fieldcare dabei und auch das Tool zum umschalten. FieldCare gibts bei E&H als Download. Hab ich die Frage richtig verstanden?



Im Prinzip ja. Ich dachte es gibt einen direkten Link zu dem "Fremdtreiber"-Hersteller. Dann gehe ich halt den Weg über E+H.


----------



## mh-werner (13 Januar 2010)

War auch so ein Schulze-Lehmann-Doppelname, müsste aber in der Beschreibung stehen. Hab ich heut nicht mehr im Hirn, kann ich aber morgen mal ausgraben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2010)

Habe mir mal die "FieldCare_DeviceSetup_V2.06.00.exe" heruntergeladen. Ich hoffe, es war die richtige Datei. 
Und jetzt meine Frage: wo finde ich die Hinweise ohne das Ganze zu installieren? Wo muss ich da ganeu suchen (sind ja nur 370 MB)? Oder hätte ich das Complete-Package mit über 2 GB benötigt?
Anmerkung: Als Doppelnamen ist mir nur mal Trebing+Himstedt aufgefallen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2010)

So, bin jetzt eine Runde weiter. Wie es aussieht, kommt der Spezialtreiber von Trebing+Himstedt zum Einsatz. Dieser unterstützt nur die CP5611, CP5511 und CP5512. Leider verwendet E+H hier nicht die normale Siemens-Treiberschnitttstelle. Dann hätten Sie nämlich Zugriff auf noch mehr Profibus-Karten. 
Ergebnis: Diese Software wird mit dem ACCON-NetLink-PRO (oder USB) nicht funktionieren, da kein Siemens-Treiber sondern der Spezialtreiber verwendet wird. Und da diese Software nicht den Siemens-Treiber verwendet, fällt sie auch nicht unter das eine Prozent.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Januar 2010)

Wir haben eine ältere Version von Trebing + Himstedts Profibus Scope. Wenn man die Software mit dem CP5511 nutzen wollte, konnte man über ein kleines mitgeliefertes Progrämmchen den Treiber umstellen, und auch nach getaner Diagnose auch zurückstellen. So konnte man wieder mit Step7 ganz normal arbeiten. Man musste nur immer dran denken ;-)


----------



## mh-werner (14 Januar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Diese Software wird mit dem ACCON-NetLink-PRO (oder USB) nicht funktionieren, da kein Siemens-Treiber sondern der Spezialtreiber verwendet wird. Und da diese Software nicht den Siemens-Treiber verwendet, fällt sie auch nicht unter das eine Prozent.


Den Namen hab ich auch gerade wiedergefunden, aber noch nicht den Hinweis auf die Treiberumschaltung.
Positiv gesehen heißt das also, Step7 würde mit dem NetLink weiter funktionieren (Fieldcare aber gar nicht), danke!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2010)

mh-werner schrieb:


> Positiv gesehen heißt das also, Step7 würde mit dem NetLink weiter funktionieren (Fieldcare aber gar nicht), danke!


Stimmt so.


----------

